# Updating insurance



## Shaggeboxer (Jan 11, 2018)

I’ve been receiving warning messages from uber/Lyft telling me to update my insurance as my current card expires tomorrow. I went ahead and did so, but both companies rejected my insurance because the date of coverage starts March 21st. Keep in mind I have current coverage, but the new card begins March 21st. They both took a day to review/reject the new card. I don’t really have any other option but to wait until tonight after midnight to update again and be out of service for a day. Not a big deal especially with snow coming for us tomorrow, just wondering if anyone has experienced something similar.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Shaggeboxer said:


> I've been receiving warning messages from uber/Lyft telling me to update my insurance as my current card expires tomorrow. I went ahead and did so, but both companies rejected my insurance because the date of coverage starts March 21st. Keep in mind I have current coverage, but the new card begins March 21st. They both took a day to review/reject the new card. I don't really have any other option but to wait until tonight after midnight to update again and be out of service for a day. Not a big deal especially with snow coming for us tomorrow, just wondering if anyone has experienced something similar.


Happens to me EVERY renewal period for the past 2 years. I wait until the last day of coverage, then when I'm done for the day, I upload the new insurance card, so my account stays active when I start driving the next day.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

This is a standard well known gotcha for vehicle insurance. I transport vehicles on trailers and have a commercial policy through Progressive. Every year, I have to provide certain customers a Certificate of Insurance with them listed as a Certificate Holder. Progressive will not allow you to print/create Certificates of Insurance until the renewed policy is paid, either by monthly ACH or paid in full. And even then, it takes about 10-12 hours between time of payment until I can create print the Certificate of Insurance. So, what happens is there are two customers that will not dispatch a load to me for 2 days out of the year because of this.

That is part of doing business.


----------

